# Help for mounting kayak



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Found these on Youtube, might be helpful for those that have trouble getting back on board in deep water. The first one's are SIK, sea kayaks but the techniques may be useful. Rods and create's may hinder some of these technique's;












A very stable re entry technique;





This one is helping someone injured back into there kayak and then helping right the kayak;





This one, they are in small river kayaks, helping a larger person into their kayak. Once again a SIK.





Now for some SOT self rescue techniques, the first one is a description with images followed by video, he has fishing rods etc as well;





This one is good for righting your kayak;





Hope they are useful to someone, I know I got something from watching them.


----------



## reverend1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good vid's mate


----------

